# Your favorite/ least fav food



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

What are some of your favorite foods?
I am not a picky eater and like to try almost everything. I would love to travel the world and try all the different foods that people eat.

My favorite is a good ribeye, all seafood but especially oysters and Maryland blue crabs. We have them here in Florida but the ones from Maryland seem to be sweeter, IMO the best. Venison is another fav but since I don't hunt haven't had any in a long time.

What is your least favorite food?
I don't like beans such as navy, pinto and lima beans...YUCK! LOL.
I am not crazy about sausage either except links for breakfast.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm just a simple girl.  My all-time favorite is a Cheeseburger. Yum!

Least favorite, as in HATE, liver.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think I'm a picky eater.  

Favorite -- I always say I could live on scallops.  I LOVE SCALLOPS.  I love fish and seafood in general.

I know there's food I don't like.  Can't think of any at the moment that I feel strongly about.  Don't care for string beans.  I like most other beans though.

I think I would eat and enjoy most anything (not weird stuff) if someone would cook for me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If it's food, I like it.  Lobster, ooh that's my favorite; chocolate, ooh that's my favorite; salmon sushi, ooh that's my favorite; steak, ooh that's my favorite; curry anything, ooh that's my favorite; asparagus, ooh that's my favorite; you get the picture?  One thing I can't imagine living without is BACON - ooh, THAT's my favorite!!!

Least favorite?  Pickled herring -- gross, disgusting, eww.  My DD could eat it until it comes out her ears.  Never gonna pass my lips.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Gina about liver.  I've never had it but just the thought of it is disgusting.  

My favorite meal is chicken caesar salad.  I order it so often that I've gotten to the point that I judge restaurants based on the quality of their chicken caesar salads.  That and their bread pudding.  Nobody can make a decent bread pudding anymore.


Patricia


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Chocolate!!  I love Chicken (fixed just about any way), I love just about all vegetables except Lima and/or butter beans, YUCK!!!!

I really love beef, just don't eat it very often (health reasons).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The one food I absolutely hate is sweet potatoes.  Turns my stomach just thinking of them.  The reason is I was in boarding school all my life and we were required to eat a little bit of everything they served.  When they cooked their sweet potatoes they just boiled them, they were awful....stringy and coarse, just awful.  I used to take a piece of sweet potato, wrap it in a little piece of bread and just swallow it whole so I didn't have to taste it.  

Liver is sure a close second.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

You can't lose with pizza. It's got everything, cheese, meat, bread, sauce. Yummy. 

For least favorite, I'm going to go with creamed spinache or sweet potatoes. Too many childhood memories there.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chocolate is food? I thought its just part of my Vitamin and Nutritional intake  

I despise, hate, am disgusted by shrimp. Anything that looks like sea bugs. I keep trying, but all I can think is maggets  . 
Feelers  . Only fish I like is salmon and Tuna. *shudder

I get the same feeling thinking of Okra. Never had them until I moved to the states and ewwwww slimy things. And I like veggies, but those ewwww.  

Don't like steaks at all. I like my beef only soft cooked in stews and such or Roast. 

I love Indian food, pretty much any type minus Sea bugs that is  . I like cooking it too and making my own Chapati. 
One of my favorite comfort foods I grew up with and make once a week is Hungarian Goulash. I could eat that stuff all day long. 
Sauerbraten (Sour Roast) another favorite, but is above my cooking capabilities so its been a while.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Favorite would have to be sushi (all types), caesar salad & freshly baked bread.

As for least favorite, I can't stand milk. I can tolerate a bit in cereal, or coffee, but a glass of milk turns my stomach.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My favorites are:  shabu shabu, sushi and seafood.

I have texture issues.  I hate soft squishy things...like bananas.  Can't stand tuna salad, eggs salad or egg sandwiches unless the bread is toasted hard.  I also hate liver!  I dislike most fried food except for chicken, catfish and french fries.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Favorite: Scallops.
Least favorite: Liver or Lamb.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Fav...copper river salmon, butter beans, spinach (most greens really), and stone crab.

Least fav...corn dogs, Vienna sausages/spam/potted meat, and the texture of prime rib keeps me from enjoying the taste.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

My favorite is pretty much anything Italian (lasagna if I had to pick one). 

My least favorite is probably anything with onions or peppers (of any kind) in it. I don't like any spicy (as in hot) food.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Liver . . . YUM!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Fresh baked sourdough bread - crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside still warm from the oven with melted butter

good sushi, snow crab legs, shrimp, filet mignon, brussels sprouts, asparagus, bacon, ham (cooked properly), risotto, dark chocolate (preferably Safeway's house brand).... I could go on and on and on

dislike: pate (too livery), peas (although I make a killer split pea soup I love, go figure), goat cheese, lamb, bleu cheese

thank god I ate dinner before seeing this thread.... my diet would be shot!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Patricia - if you ever visit the bay area, I'll send you out for the best Ceasar salad you've ever tasted!  At the Iron Gate, they make the dressing from scratch at your table.... it's heaven!!!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Liver . . . YUM!


I'm with you. Especially chicken livers. Now THAT's one of my favorite foods - oh wait....


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Favorite--whoopie pies.  Thank God for cakesters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like sweet potatoes, peas or squash.  Though my husband can cook zucchini in a way that I will eat it -- turns out it's the seeds that make it mushy and strong flavored so we cut that part out.  And I can eat peas if I have to for the sake of politeness.

Lima Beans make me gag. . . . .

I like regular green beans, which we put in the garden most years, but I have learned that I've got to pick them young.  If they get too big on the vine they have a slight taste of lima beans which makes them useless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm. I have so many favorites... Lets go with mashed potatoes today. Which were always served with my least favorite - liver. I would cut off a chuck, and smother it with mashed potatoes so I wouldn't taste it. Luckily, Mom always gave me a double helping of taters with those meals.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My least favorite foods are liver,brussel sprouts, ham loaf

My favorite foods are my homemade stuffed cabbage(tomato sauce to cook it in,topped withsauerkraut and tomato paste over the kraut)cook in slow cooker, when I eat it I put ketsup on them. I love ketsup
I like taco meat over white corn chips, with onions, tomatoes, black olives, sour cream and a bit of cheese sauce


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I despise, hate, am disgusted by shrimp. Anything that looks like sea bugs. I keep trying, but all I can think is maggets .


I totally agree about the shrimp. I can't do them at all. Can't get past seeing all the little blood veins through their transparent skin. Gag me.


----------



## Gastro Detective (Feb 17, 2011)

I cook, bake and write about food professionally.

But for my last meal, a slice of Italian toast slathered w/homemade butter and a cup of strong black coffee will suffice.

Now the night before started with oysters, pasta (rigatoni al ragu), a steak, roasted vegetables (asparagus) and a well ripened cheese. Dessert was skipped. But not so Port and some cigars.

Later in the evening, I snuck back into the kitchen for seconds.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I love pizza and chicken (almost anyway it's prepared).

I do not like liver (even when it's called "liver steak") and only eat it when I feel anemic.  I also don't like liver pate or (and I apologize to the Germans on this board who like it) hackepeter.  It's basically raw ground beef and yes, I've eaten it (I was a guest @ someone else's house and this is what they served.  I didn't want to be rude, so I choked it down)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My favorite: the cheesecake my mother made.

Least favorite: anything that _would_ have been good, but for some reason the cook decided to ruin by adding nuts and/or coconut to it.* (That's so much more disappointing than simply cooking something I just plain don't like.)
___________
* Peanuts are okay, since they're not actually nuts.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah yes, raw ground beef. We call it Tartare. Ewww. My aunt would slap it on a german rolls with some onions and go to town   . I had to leave the room  . She would also take out eggs from the fridge, shake them up, put a hole in them and slurp them down with some pepper   .

Not even for a Queen or threat of the Tower of London, would I eat raw anything meat, or fish for that matter  . 

If its pink its raw. Which is why I don't eat steak, especially eating out. Cooks are apparently sensitive about "burning" good beef


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I enjoy many foods and will try almost anything. I am hesitant about raw fish, meat, and eggs due to concerns about salmonella, worms, etc. However I have eaten and enjoyed sushi with fish eggs.

Foods I will never willingly eat again: chicken livers (even if wrapped in bacon ), raw oysters, anchovies, liver.


----------



## 2leelou (Feb 24, 2011)

I like lots of foods.  I love to cook.  I collect cookbooks and I love to try new foods.  Funny as it sounds though the only food I cant eat is fresh tomoatoes.  I can eat them cooked, stewed etc but fresh... YUK!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I love anything with jalapeno peppers all over it.  And sockeye salmon, though that's not exactly cheap and not always available at the store.  

Can't even tolerate looking at cottage cheese.  Looks like ancient milk with chunks in it.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Spam > Coconut


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

There's a lot of liver hate going around and I'd join in. And Brussels sprouts. Yuck!!

Favorites: good cheese. I love really good cheese, my top favorite is a real Camembert, with (gluten-free) crackers and pears. And some nice wine on the side. Or really dark chocolate. With wine. Almost everything is better with wine.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

For dinner-type things, I adore a good salmon.

In general, I gravitate toward Italian and Mexican foods, although I ate at a Japanese place recently that was awesome.

Liver . . . *shudder*

(And of course, I love chocolate. It's an entire food group, right?)


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Favorite: BBQ Ribs

Least Favorite: Okra, anything out of a fish's head and blood pudding (I'm from the Islands).


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I love so many foods!!!  But today I will declare my very favorite to be lobster roll (must be fresh and must be from the East Coast of the US!!).  My second favorite food (today) would be roasted brussles sprouts (halved and spread out on a cookie sheet, drizzled with olive oil, garlic and a touch of sea salt)

Definitely one of my least favorite foods would be beets- can NOT get past the texture, and they totally taste like dirt to me (love the colors though)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

*Favorite: Aglio e Olio*










***********************************************

*Unfavorite: Seafood
*


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

favorite--anything chocolate

least favorite--liver UNLESS there's chocolate on it!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Dislike: Liver (Yup, I'm on that bandwagon too), hotdogs (ick!), sausages (I like the Jimmy Dean flat ones, and the breakfast links; if they're in that skin or whatever ... ICK!), some types of fish, tofu (too chewy), some types of cheese (tastes like vomit), green and wax beans (I don't like the texture; the squeak when they hit my teeth), regular jelly beans (I like Jelly Belly), crab cakes (from MD, I like them from a place on the Cape called Mark Anthony's), lamb, veal, puffed wheat cereal, cream of wheat cereal, grits, 

Like: boneless/skinless chicken breast, turkey, squash, sweet potatoes, yams, steak, scallops, Pizza, shrimp, pasta, alfredo sauce, Chinese Sausages (the sweet ones), corn, peas, turnip, garlic (on everything, yum!)

Tolerate: Hamburger (cooked in any fashion), lettuce, boned chicken, zucchini, lobster, cake w/ sugar frosting/fondant (I like whipped cream frosting)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't like sweet potatoes, peas or squash. Though my husband can cook zucchini in a way that I will eat it -- turns out it's the seeds that make it mushy and strong flavored so we cut that part out.


Another option for when you have a bountiful zucchini harvest: Slice 'em very thin, spread them out on a baking sheet sprinkle (or spray) with olive oil, bake. When they're sort of golden, take them out, salt them, and you have zucchini chips. (The zucchini taste isn't very strong, just like potato chips don't taste very much of potato.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Favorites....  pesto pasta, spaghetti carbonara, chicken Marsala, roast beef with Yorkshire pudding, vol-au-vent with chicken and mushrooms, Schnitzel with my mom's green beans, roast lamb, grilled salmon, trout almondine, mashed potatoes, creamed spinach, my mom's potato salad...  okay, now I'm hungry!

Won't eat....  anything with cheese of any kind,  raw fish or excessively raw beef (pink is fine), any seafood with legs (might make an exception for shrimp as long as they don't have tails or visible veins), oysters and other bivalves, organ meats,  anything exotic that people claim tastes just like chicken (alligator, rattlesnake, etc.), okra, and peanut butter.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Favourite: Lamb vindaloo, maybe, or a goat roti, or really fresh salmon sashimi. But really, it changes swiftly.

Least favourite: I don't really have foods I dislike, so much as foods I like less than others. I'll eat pretty much anything and find something to enjoy about it. I suppose I don't really like bamboo shoots, though even there, they've really worked for me in some dishes.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There are too many to list of those I don't like, but I'd have to say broccoli and beef/pork liver would be at the top of the list.

For things I do like, though, one contrast is that I love chicken livers.  My favorite food would vary from moment to moment but fried chicken is near the top at all times.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate Liver, kidneys and sheeps brains!! With a vengeance!! You couldn't make me eat this s*** if you forced it down me!


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Love lasagna.  Hate brussel sprouts - nasty, slimy things.  Chocolate is, of course, one of the essential food groups.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love eggs.  Baked eggs, egg souffle, quiche, scrambled, hard boiled, you name it.  When I visit my parents I get duck and geese eggs and they are wonderful.


----------

